# Blue screen on start up, Acer Aspire laptop



## susandan (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone can tell me what's going on with our Acer laptop..

Turn it on and we get a blue screen saying the following

STOP: OXOOOOOO7E (OXCOOOOOO5, OX8OCF8640, OX88183554, OX88183250

acpi.sys-Address 80CF8640 base at 80CDE000, Datestamp 4549adb7

Also sometimes goes to a black screen saying repair, click repair and it just keeps going back the the same screen, can't even start it in safe mode.

not had it long so if I can't fix it myself then I'll take it back but would like an idea what's going on!
Acer didn't supply a disc with it, it's all preinstalled and the operating system is vista home premium.

cheers susan


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

As you've tried all the non-destructive methods, you can restore your PC back to defaults by holding the [Alt] key and tapping F10 as soon as you turn the PC on to access the recovery program. Have you recently installed any new software that could be pinpointed as the cause?


----------



## susandan (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, no nothing as being installed, done as you suggested then just get the blue screen again as I've said above, also says at top of blue screen, PFN_LIST_CORRUPT

thanks anyway

susan


----------

